
$700 machine that makes an 8-ounce glass of juice - ucaetano
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/03/business/juicero-juice-system-silicon-valley-interest.html
======
adamwong246
Take expensive food, put it in an expensive package, put the package in an
expensive machine, extract a microscopic amount of juice, leaving behind one
of the most useful nutrients- fiber.

Or you could, you know, just eat the vegetable.

A founder of a technical project seriously pontificating on the nature of chi
doesn't engender much confidence. Added to the magical thinking surrounding
these new-age health ventures, my woo-flag is at full-mast.

~~~
pm90
Right, especially when that amount of money (and man-hours) would rather be
spent on solving real problems.

~~~
RealityVoid
With the amount of time being spent on stupid problems, one would think we
have ran out of real problems.

------
Eridrus
This seems like an over-engineered alternative to just shipping juice to
people...

------
cylinder
America makes me sad sometimes

~~~
vijayr
There are some hilarious products here. Favorite example -
[http://www.amazon.com/Hutzler-571-Banana-
Slicer/dp/B0047E0EI...](http://www.amazon.com/Hutzler-571-Banana-
Slicer/dp/B0047E0EII) (if you have some time to kill, read the comments,
hilarious)

------
tmaly
the problem with regular juice machines is that their cleanup takes time. If
your in a rush, this might be a good option

------
zemvpferreira
actual company site: www.juicero.com

